# Ping funktioniert, dennoch kein Download möglich

## thaxd

Hallo ich bin in neuling in Sachen Gentoo. 

Habe mir die minimal cd 2005.1 geladen gebrannt und versucjht nach dem Howtozu installieren. Ich habe aber an folgender stelle ein Problem. wenn ich seiten an pinge kommen alle Pakete wieder zuück(0%)lost, die Verbindung müsste also funktionieren. Wenn ich allerdings links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirorrs.xml eingebe um das stagearchiv rubter zu laden startet zwar das links2 aber unten in der linken Ecke steht die ganze Zeit Making connection und nichts passiert er lädt nichts. Kann mir jemand sagen warum?

mod-edit: Habe mir erlaubt den Titel aussagekräftiger zu gestalten, war: "links2??" --slick

----------

## ConiKost

Bist du in /mnt/gentoo ?

----------

## thaxd

Ja

----------

## macpogo

kommst du so ins internet?

----------

## thaxd

Ja läuft alles über router habe ja auch geschrieben das beim ping test alle Protokolle wieder zurück kommen also wenn keines verloren geht dann bedeutet das ja das die verbindung futzen müsste

----------

## AlArenal

Da kannst du lange probieren, denn das Dokument http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirorrs.xml gibts nicht, wie du bei einem Test im Browser festgestellt hättest...

----------

## macpogo

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

hast du schon aus dem handbuch geholt.

weil oben in deinem posting ist mirrors falsch geschrieben

----------

## thaxd

sorry war nur im Postig falsch bei der inst. habe  ich das aber richtig stehenLast edited by thaxd on Thu Oct 27, 2005 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## macpogo

 *thaxd wrote:*   

> sorry war nur im Postig falsch bei der inst. habe aber ich das richtig stehen

 

ok dann wars des schonmal net

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Probier es mal so:

```

# links2 http://66.219.59.46/main/en/mirrors.xml

```

----------

## petter_r

Hast du vielleicht ein Proxy eingestellt?

Grüße

Ralf

----------

## thaxd

Also mal ein großes Lob an das Forum so schnell so viele antworten das hat man selten.

Klappt über ip adresse leider auch nicht

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Wie ist den die Ausgabe von:

```

ping www.gentoo.org

```

----------

## thaxd

Aslo die ifconfig liefert folgendes

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255   Mask:255.255.255.0

          Up broadcast Notrailers Running Multicast MTU:1500 Metric:1

          RX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

Tx packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0.-....

collisions:0 txquellen:1000

RX bytes:15576(15,2 KB) TX bytes:1830

interrupt:19 Base adress:0xd400

```

und bei ping -c 6 www.gentoo.org

```
PING www.gentoo.org (204.225.92.144) 56(84) bytes of data.

         64 bytes from n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=198 ms

64 bytes from n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=212 ms

64 bytes from n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144): icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=238 ms

64 bytes from n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144): icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=232 ms

64 bytes from n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144): icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=241 ms

64 bytes from n2144.labattracks.onramp.ca (204.225.92.144): icmp_seq=6 ttl=50 time=173 ms

----www.gentoo.org ping statistics----

6 packets transmittet, 6 received, 0% loss, time 6627 ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 173.421/................ms
```

----------

## thaxd

Das komische ist auch ,dass wenn ich net-setup start und einfach irgend ein unsinn eingebe und danach links2 aufrufe meldet der direkt adresse nicht gefunden. und wenn ich alles richtig configuriere steht die ganze Zeit unten making connection und nichts passiert mehr

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

klingt ja sehr komisch! Leider habe ich auch keine richtige Antwort auf dein Problem, - aber versuch doch einfach mal das Stage-Archiv direkt herunter zu laden. Also z.B. so:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

wget ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1/stages/athlon-xp/stage3-athlon-xp-2005.1.tar.bz2
```

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## thaxd

na habe ich das gleiche problem der conected erkennt die ip usw und fängt dann nicht an zu laden

----------

## slick

Schuß in Blaue... ausreichend Plattenplatz im aktuellen Verzeichnis?

----------

## oscarwild

kann auch nur vemuten: wie siehts mit der Firewall auf dem Router aus, blockiert die evtl. den Port 80 nach innen?

----------

## thaxd

 *slick wrote:*   

> Schuß in Blaue... ausreichend Plattenplatz im aktuellen Verzeichnis?

 

naja wenn es daran liegen würde müsste links2 ja zumindest mal die mirrors auflisten.

 *slick wrote:*   

> kann auch nur vemuten: wie siehts mit der Firewall auf dem Router aus, blockiert die evtl. den Port 80 nach innen

 

auch nicht das Prob. habe alles freigegeben

----------

## psyqil

Probier doch mal

```
ifconfig eth0 mtu 1412
```

----------

## 76062563

 *thaxd wrote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

 

Entweder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch oder du hast eine sehr merkwürdige MAC (Broadcast...)

----------

## thaxd

Ja die MAC hat mich auch schon verwundert. aber was soll ich tun kann die ja schlecht ändern

----------

## manuels

 *thaxd wrote:*   

> aber was soll ich tun kann die ja schlecht ändern

 

kannst du nicht?

```

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:00

ifconfig eth0 up

```

----------

## blice

wo wir grade dabei sind .ich hab seit heuer auch ein problem mit meinem dsl anschluss

adsl-start verbindet nach gut 6-7 sekunden 

ein ping auf www.google.de komt in 64ms zurück, aber :

Ich kann weder browsen, noch icq anmelen noch ftp downloads , nichtmal mehr nen emerge --sync

da ja gentoo , glücklicherweise auf strg-alt-f12 loggt hab ich mal rübergezappt

das steht was (ausm kopf, weil von bindoof komm ch an die logs nicht ran) 

einmal : xml:/etc/gconf/gconf..xml wurde ab position 0 (manchmal 2) im nurlesen modus ...

und zum zweiten schickt der immer wieder , daß meine frame-size nicht stimmen würde

ein ifconfig zeigt mir bei eth0 zb nen frame von 480 an..

komisch ist wenn ich ifconfig mehrere male nacheinander ausführe , wächst der frame wert ??

ich hoffe , daß es nicht wie ich befürchte ein Hardwareproblem ist, was ja nach fast 2 jahren (fast) dauerbetrieb schonmal vorkommen kann...

----------

## oscarwild

@blice: bitte einen eigenen Thread dazu erstellen, es ist nichtt ganz fair, den (ungelösten) Thread eines anderen mit einem eigenen Thema zu übernehmen. 

Nix für ungut

OscarWild

----------

## gosar

Nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf korrekt eingetragen und ist dieser erreichbar? Mal einen externen nehmen...

Obwohl trotzdem eigentlich http://66.219.59.46/main/en/mirrors.xml funzen müsste.

Tippe da auch eher auf Firewall-Problem...

----------

## Cpt_McLane

probier mal

```
telnet 66.219.59.46 80
```

wenn dann

```
Trying 66.219.59.46...

Connected to 66.219.59.46.

Escape character is '^]'.

```

kommt kannst du wenigstens verbinden.

versuch dann mal

```
GET /
```

dann müsste die html ausgabe vom server für die index seite kommen.

wenn das soweit get, liegt es an links2.

evtl einen proxy in links eingestellt, obwohl es den nicht gibt?

----------

